# is Al Nadha in Dubai or Sharjah?



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Is Al Nadha (1 or 2) in Dubai or Sharjah?

Are there many UK expats living there? 
I'll be working in Academic City, so how long would the drive be? any views?

I'm also thinking about living in Silicon Oasis but have been told its quite deserted there...!

Thanks


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

Al Nahda is at the border between Dubai and Sharjah; so it the district is in both of them. If you work in dubai, and you would want to live in Al Nahda, for sure choose Al Nahda of Dubai as it makes a big difference in terms of the commuting time (you know the Mulla Plaza Mall section on Al Ittihad road). 

By the way, I'm not aware of a significant presence for Western Expats living in either of the two Al Nahdas. If you are in Academic city, you would need some thing closer. I guess anything beyond Bur Dubai is something you cant withstand in terms of commuting. 
I believe you picked Al Nahda from a property website as affordable prices of flats do exist there but that is on the expense of of time. Also no night life there.

Bottom line; I dont think is its a likely choice for an expat coming from the UK.


----------

